# Birth Control helping IBS?



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

I started having symptoms of IBS when I was 10 and they seemed to get somewhat better for a couple years after high school. I'm now 25 and I've again had problems for almost 2 years, probably due to the stress of my job as an addictions counselor. I have tried literally everything, every kind of probiotic, yogurts, diets, no fiber, high fiber, meamucil (which helps some), antidepressent, anxiety meds, exercise, you name it. At one point last year I felt amazing for 2-3 months. At the time I was not writing down what I was doing, what was helping. I've learned from that mistake and I now keep a thorough journal noting food, stress, how many times I go, consistency, alcohol intake, and any medications I take. When I was doing well, I think I was taking a probiotic from Walgreens, of all places, Zoloft, and I had just started taking birth control lo seqsonique during those months too. I got complacent, thought I was normal again, and I stopped taking all of them. Later I took the probiotic by itself with no results. I took the Zoloft by itself with no results. It didnt dawn on me until now that maybe the way the birth control effects my hormones, maybe it was helping my IBS..? Last week I began the regiment again...Zoloft, generic Lo Seasonique, that walgreens pro biotic, and I added just one spoonful of metamucil daily. Anyone had any similar experiences at all? I'll let you know if this combination works for me again. It can take some time for these to build up in your system, expecially Zoloft. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Birth control pills can be a mixed bag, some people get better, some seem to have more problems. The natural hormones levels as the change during the month or during pregnancy can effect IBS (again in either direction) so it makes sense that birth control pills can have an effect.


----------

